
Moore's Law 2.0 - python_kiss
http://gigaom.com/2007/03/08/moores-law-20/
======
Elfan
Moore's law seems to die and rise from the ashes every 18 months or so.

~~~
danielha
Yeah, the times that Moore's Law has "become irrelevant" are usually the same
times that it has become as "applicable as ever." People just love to
announce!

